

 Processing.js Aftermath - bdfh42
http://ejohn.org/blog/processingjs-aftermath/

======
tdavis
However cool this development is, and it is pretty darn neat, there's going to
have to be a _lot_ of optimization done before it's viable for... well,
anything. One of the demos I played with managed to peg my 8 CPU cores to 100%
while it tried to process the image.

~~~
willarson
Its actually not that bad, but it really depends on your browser. I've been
throwing together (meaning not at all finished) a tower defense game using it
(<http://www.willarson.com/code/processing/ptd.html>), and it plays amazingly
quickly on the current release version of Safari, and plays just slightly
slower (but still perfectly, just a different in how quickly frames are
processed) in the beta 5 of FireFox 3. On the other hand, in the release
version of Camino it runs horrifically.

There are a ton of issues with it, in particular not working on IE at all,
some features needing beta browsers, etc, but I don't think that speed is
going to be one of the more important limiting factors. I imagine the demo you
looked at was doing something pretty crazy, either visually or in the code ;)

